# Industry News: Announcing the ARRI Approved Certified Pre-Owned Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2018)

```
<ul>
<li>Selected ARRI ALEXA cameras available</li>
<li>Comprehensive check and overhaul of all components</li>
<li>All cameras subjected to final function test</li>
<li>Certified cameras come with one-year warranty</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>April 24, 2018; Munich, Germany</strong> – ARRI announces the introduction of the Certified Pre-Owned Program. The motion picture equipment manufacturer is now offering selected pre-owned and refurbished camera systems of the ALEXA series for sale. “We are excited to offer the ARRI Approved Certified Pre-Owned Program,” says Stephan Schenk, Managing Director of ARRI Cine Technik and General Manager of the Business Unit Camera Systems. “It’s a global initiative which adds a new tier to our products, allowing more filmmakers access to our technology. It also gives educational institutions a cost-effective way of providing high-quality equipment for their students.”</p>
<p>ARRI’s attention to detail and intimate knowledge of conditions on set for over one hundred years have resulted in generations of cameras that are robust, reliable, and simple to operate. Under the ARRI Approved Certified Pre-Owned Program selected ALEXA Plus and ALEXA Classic EVs undergo thorough assessments, are given thorough overhauls, and are recalibrated.</p>
<p>All components—starting with the sensor—are checked to confirm they are fully functioning, and that all systems work as they should. Any parts that require replacement are exchanged.</p>
<p>Christian Richter, Manager Certified Pre-Owned Camera Systems at ARRI, says the program delivers reliability, affordability, and dependability. “It will give more filmmakers access to tools that will enable them to capture stunning images,” he says. “They can be sure that they are not sacrificing performance for price, because the selected ALEXA cameras come directly from the manufacturer and are backed by ARRI’s warranty.”</p>
<p>Before the ARRI Certificate of Approval is issued, the equipment goes through the same final function test as new cameras, ensuring it meets the high standards expected of it. The ARRI approved and certified cameras are also covered by a one-year warranty.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

